
OpenAI Built a Text Generator So Good, It’s Considered Too Dangerous to Release - vinnyglennon
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/17/openai-text-generator-dangerous/
======
wataruspeedo
Makes sense. Elon's scared of AI and Twitter still can't keep a lid on fake
accounts. Manipulation of online dialog is still a real threat. It's weird
though, how someone who's ultimately fearful of AI sponsors an initiative to
advance and make available that exact technology? Anyway, too bad I can't use
this to get out of work emails.

------
argimenes
Just because an AI can get generate semi-plausible news items doesn't mean
people are likely to believe them. After all, the source of the news is what
conveys authority to most people. Otherwise, it's just a random blog post.

~~~
wataruspeedo
1) I think you'd be surprised at what some people will believe. 2) the more
likely threat is botnet comments and fake social media accounts than
publishing.

